# Which countries are overrated/underrated?



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Wich countries do you think that are overrated and wich countries are underrated for each continent????


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

overrated: Uk, Usa (imo)
underrated: Spain, Poland, China (not on ssc btw)


----------



## Raine (Feb 24, 2004)

/\ true , Poland is underrated like all Eastern Europe 

btw mij2 in polish love is "miłość"


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

How is the Uk overated? Or the US? 

A country that is really overated is Monaco, yes there are rich people, yes there is a casino, but really what makes this place that much better than most other upmarket med towns?

Underated: many countries not overrun by tourists...the scenery of central africa is superb, and the culture something else (a bit of a shock at first), eastern europe can be utterly beautiful, Taiwan (my friend raves about the place but otherwise i never hear about it).


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Overated: Underrated:
America N/A Canada
Brazil S/A Suriname
U.K Europe Poland
South Africa Africa Morocco
China Asia Malaysia


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

@Raine thanks


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

I actually think the UK is UNDERRATED if anything!


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

OVERRATED: US, India, Gulf States in Middle East, France, China (depends how u look at it)

UNDERRATED: most African Countries, Central and some Eastern European countries, China (depends how u look at it), South Korea, Taiwan, Philippines, Indonesia, Vietnam, Mexico and most Latin American countries...


----------



## cariocas27 (Aug 5, 2003)

Overrated:

1. North America: U.S.

2. South America: Argentina

3. Africa: not really any country... seems like the world unfortunately has too many negative images of the entire continent to give a damn about overrating anything.

4. Asia: China

5. Australia and the Pacific Islands: Australia, Tahiti

6. Europe: Italy, France


Underrated:

1. North America: Mexico

2. South America: Brazil, Peru

3. Africa: every country

4. Asia: Philippines, India

5. Australia and the Pacific Islands: New Zealand and all the little tiny islands except the 1 mentioned above in the overrated list.

6. Europe: Portugal, Andorra, The Netherlands and every slavic country.

I would include Russia in this list however I didn't categorize it as it falls in 2 continents and is underrated in both continents imo.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

overrated: the US, France, the Uk, Japan, saudi arabia and the UAE

underrated:most of africa, peru venezuela and colombia, all central american countries and cuba, vietnam, iran, south Korea, india (not here though), most of eastern europe


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

how in the hell is the U.S. overrated? Have you people actually visited America or just seen it on t.v. and assumed it is? These overated/underrated thing is really immature. How can you judge an entire nation without fully experiencing the culture by visiting every corner of it? Who overrates the U.S. anyway..everyone outside the country seems to talk shit about it.


----------



## solbyair (Aug 16, 2004)

In Europe, Slovenia is truly an underrated country. I remeber being there on a one-day trip throughout the country and oh my, for being such a small country it had almost everything! From the shores of the Adriatic, the hills and forests near Ljubljana (one of the world´s smallest capitals), the great fields and plains near the border to Hungary and of course, the sub-Alpine-Alpine mountains in the north. 

In Asia my vote goes to Libanon. Sure, there has been some political unrest after the civil war but it wasn´t called "The Switzerland of Middle East" for nothing. You are always near the snow-rich mountains and the palms by the sea, you reach everything in the country in no time (except for traffic jams).

What now strikes me is that I love these countries because of their small size and they have almost every type of landscape (sea, mountains, plains, hills, temperate climate etc) reachable in almost no time wherever you are in the country.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Its a propaganda. Always something with a walmart or mcdonalds in a sprawl area..


overrated- FRAnce, malaysia(with its petronas tower), um... the OIL middle east countires.

Underrated- Pacific Islands,Africa, most of Latin America, um... eastern europe


----------



## wickedestcity (Jul 23, 2004)

everyone thinks the US is over rated? i would say that either youv never realy got the chance to feel all of what the country has to offer or your just plain jelouse. i think the US is rated well becouse it is an awsom country. i know that might come across as ignorant but the bottom line is this country is practicly paved with gold .for those who have brains and are willing to work hard almost everything is for the taking. theres a reason why US citizens have a real county pride and can even come accross as snooty.every corner of the country is dif. and every city is unique. all kinds of terain. all kinds of entertainment from nyc to vagas to skiing the rockies to the grand canyon to beautifull beaches.you might find some hangups about the US but overall this country does not lack anything! the problem is that people dont know how good things are untill they loose it.and all they like to do is complain about things . you can give the people of the world the greatest country in history (US) and thell find things to complain about. somtimes people just piss me off . thats not to say other countys arent good. cuz other countries are cool as hell but to shit on the US is just plain Arragent. i wouldent say its overrated but i would agree about some of the other countries being under rated.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

North America; Mexico is underrated. Everything else is rated the way it should be.
South America: They're all underrated ESPECIALLY PERU
Europe: nothing
Asia: Thailand and Philipines are underrated


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

On SSC

Overrated:
Americas: Canada, Brazil, Argentina (HUGELY)
Asia Pacific and Middle East: UAE. (however i must point out UAE is EXTREMELY underrated outside SSC)
Europe: UK
Africa: none

Underrated:
Americas: Chile
Asia Pacific and Middle East: New Zealand, South Korea, Singapore, Taiwan
Europe: Germany,Poland, Czech Republic, Hungury, Greece.
Africa. Egypt


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

the whole world itself is underrated


----------



## interpol (Apr 28, 2005)

Chibcha2k said:


> the whole world itself is underrated


thats deep


----------



## cariocas27 (Aug 5, 2003)

ReddAlert said:


> how in the hell is the U.S. overrated? Have you people actually visited America or just seen it on t.v. and assumed it is? These overated/underrated thing is really immature. How can you judge an entire nation without fully experiencing the culture by visiting every corner of it? Who overrates the U.S. anyway..everyone outside the country seems to talk shit about it.



OOOOOOO someone seems to have a stick up his ass.

Get over it! Some people think the U.S. is overrated; it's an opinion.... GET A LIFE!

I've been to many parts of the U.S. and find that most (if not all of them w/ the exception of Chicago, Boston and the California coastline and interior) of the U.S. is overrated; you have a problem w/ that too bad! 

The U.S. is a great country; it's just hyped up sometimes to levels that to me can seem a bit unbearable at times (considering my country is constantly overshadowed w/ yours)...


----------



## che_guapo (Feb 18, 2005)

OVER RATED

US 
DUBAI
CHINA


----------



## sunystory (Feb 14, 2005)

wickedestcity said:


> everyone thinks the US is over rated? i would say that either youv never realy got the chance to feel all of what the country has to offer or your just plain jelouse. i think the US is rated well becouse it is an awsom country. i know that might come across as ignorant but the bottom line is this country is practicly paved with gold .for those who have brains and are willing to work hard almost everything is for the taking. theres a reason why US citizens have a real county pride and can even come accross as snooty.every corner of the country is dif. and every city is unique. all kinds of terain. all kinds of entertainment from nyc to vagas to skiing the rockies to the grand canyon to beautifull beaches.you might find some hangups about the US but overall this country does not lack anything! the problem is that people dont know how good things are untill they loose it.and all they like to do is complain about things . you can give the people of the world the greatest country in history (US) and thell find things to complain about. somtimes people just piss me off . thats not to say other countys arent good. cuz other countries are cool as hell but to shit on the US is just plain Arragent. i wouldent say its overrated but i would agree about some of the other countries being under rated.


I live in NY, USA (Check up my IP). I do think US is highly overrated.


----------



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

^ lol usa is way over rated, especilay NYC! toyko i never hear of, nyc all the time. why do ppl all over the world know all 52 states? overrated badly!


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

^ What are the last two states???


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Overrated: Ireland
Underated: New Zealand


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

Overrated: Scandinavian countries.
Underrated: Easter european countries, Poland, CZeck, etc.


----------



## che_guapo (Feb 18, 2005)

i dont think the US is overrated, but i think it has lot of attention due to hollywood movies, and you don´t see much hollywood movies of other cities like tokyo, etc. which also are excellent.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Overrated:
USA (of course), Sweden, Australia and maybe Malaysia.

Underrated:
Most of the East Asian Countries like China, Vietnam, Laos and Thailand. In Europe I would say Poland and Chezc Republic.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Overrated: 

USA
300 million vs 6.000 million. The USA underestimate the world outside the USA.

China
There is so much news about the big progress and everything but i was in the richest city in the country and it was only okay.


Underrrated:

Russia
They have still enough nuclear missiles to destroy the whole world and this country has the most mineral resources in the world.

Japan
No one talking about this this country because there are not so many changes but this country is still the second largest economy on this planet.


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

US overrated?

with roughly speaking 1/3 of word economy and military budget that surpasses the sum of the rest fo the world... only country with the currency accepted as de-facto international currency... Nobel prize winners every year in every field... etc...

Still overrated?....... 
I am not american but fair..


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

> I've been to many parts of the U.S. and find that most (if not all of them w/ the exception of Chicago, Boston and the California coastline and interior) of the U.S. is overrated; you have a problem w/ that too bad!


youve been to many parts.....MANY? Many is not all. Have you climbed/skied/camped/hiked/or snowboarded in the Rocky Mountains, went dogsleding in Alaska, hiked or rode the whitewater rapids in the Grand Canyon, taken a fast swamp boat to see alligators in the swamps of Flordia or Louisanna, went down the Mississippi River on a Riverboat, sunbathed or scuba dived in Hawaii, snowmobiled/ATVed/hunted in Wisconsin/Michigan/or Minnesota forests, or just enjoyed the openness and vastness of the rolling plains and fields of the Great Plains?? Thats not everything you can do here...it didnt even involve cities. If you did all that and more and were still displeased.....then I think you should get on the next f'ing space flight to Mars because nothing in this world will make you happy.

I


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

DenverDane said:


> ^ What are the last two states???


canada and the united kingdom. :crazy:


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

o^.

Switzerland is underrated...


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> youve been to many parts.....MANY? Many is not all. Have you climbed/skied/camped/hiked/or snowboarded in the Rocky Mountains, went dogsleding in Alaska, hiked or rode the whitewater rapids in the Grand Canyon, taken a fast swamp boat to see alligators in the swamps of Flordia or Louisanna, went down the Mississippi River on a Riverboat, sunbathed or scuba dived in Hawaii, snowmobiled/ATVed/hunted in Wisconsin/Michigan/or Minnesota forests, or just enjoyed the openness and vastness of the rolling plains and fields of the Great Plains?? Thats not everything you can do here...it didnt even involve cities. If you did all that and more and were still displeased.....then I think you should get on the next f'ing space flight to Mars because nothing in this world will make you happy.
> 
> I


That's why I think this country is overrated, yes there are many diverse things, but many of its citizens consider that every possible thing on earth can be found in the states, that it has everything, when it has not, I know so many americans who really think their nation is the center of the world, and what you said is just an example of this "of nothing here please's you, nothing will".

And I think sometimes it is quite overrated for foreigners because of hollywoods, we all met someone, wherever we come from, that was fascinated by the united states, mostly because of the image hollywood gives of the nation, and many people where deceived by life in the states, because it wasn't at all what they where expecting to see.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

In SSC :
Overrated : Dubai , China , Thailand 
Underrated : Brazil , france , South Africa , Mexico , ARgentina , Malaysia


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Dubai isn't a country.


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

Jury said:


> ^ lol usa is way over rated, especilay NYC! toyko i never hear of, nyc all the time. *why do ppl all over the world know all 52 states? *overrated badly!


You know, it's not often that "lol" means someone is ACTUALLY laughing out loud. 

But... lol!


----------



## waustralia (Nov 23, 2004)

Overrated: Thailand, Brazil, Egypt and Ireland.

Underated: Australia, UK, New Zealand, Eastern Europe, China and India.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Especially in SSC:
Underrated: New Zealand, Switzerland, Argentina, Finland, Egypt and India
Overrated: Emirates, Malaysia, South Korea, Poland, Australia, Turkey and Colombia


----------



## cariocas27 (Aug 5, 2003)

mzn said:


> argentina, overrated? oh guys u don't even know what the country is like.. and the image people from abroad have of the country is really bad compared to reality


Ummm not really ... check the Spanish forum and you'll find that most Spaniards would either live in Chile or Argentina if they were to live in South America... 

Everytime someone posts pictures of Buenos Aires and Argentina in general you hardly get any criticism just continuous ovation. 

The image people from abroad have of Argentina is full of stereotypes (every country has that) but nontheless they are POSITIVE ONES: Gauchos, football, steak, Buenos Aires, Mate, Tango... etc. these are the first (and sometimes only) images that pop-up in foreign minds when the word Argentina is mentioned...

Compare that to Brazil were 9 out of 10 times anything having to do w/ poverty is likely to pop-up in the "general Brazilian stereotypes" category regardless of whether the fact that Argentina has quite a substantial percentage of its population living below the poverty-line


----------



## cariocas27 (Aug 5, 2003)

ReddAlert said:


> youve been to many parts.....MANY? Many is not all. Have you climbed/skied/camped/hiked/or snowboarded in the Rocky Mountains, went dogsleding in Alaska, hiked or rode the whitewater rapids in the Grand Canyon, taken a fast swamp boat to see alligators in the swamps of Flordia or Louisanna, went down the Mississippi River on a Riverboat, sunbathed or scuba dived in Hawaii, snowmobiled/ATVed/hunted in Wisconsin/Michigan/or Minnesota forests, or just enjoyed the openness and vastness of the rolling plains and fields of the Great Plains?? Thats not everything you can do here...it didnt even involve cities. If you did all that and more and were still displeased.....then I think you should get on the next f'ing space flight to Mars because nothing in this world will make you happy.
> 
> I


Ok GET A LIFE!!!!

First of all I don't think you'd want me to go into detail as to my 2 week car trip along the entire east coast. 

I didn't say I wasn't happy or that I didn't enjoy the U.S. but its comments like this were its as if everyone else in the world was 'unfortunate' to not be American and live in the U.S. that really confirms just how OVERRATED YOUR COUNTRY IS.



> Have you climbed/skied/camped/hiked/or snowboarded in the Rocky Mountains, went dogsleding in Alaska


No and why would I since I can't stand cold climates? Anyways I can do all those things in my country for a cheaper price and I'd pick Banff national park anyday over Alaska...



> hiked or rode the whitewater rapids in the Grand Canyon


I can do that in Mexico... 



> taken a fast swamp boat to see alligators in the swamps of Flordia


I can do that in the South American Pantanal ... For the record the Florida swamp smells like @$$ near the border w/ Georgia



> sunbathed or scuba dived in Hawaii


Sunbathed in Hawaii and it was good... but again its overrated b/c there are tons of places like Waikiki in the world that deserve (and yet don't receive) the same amount of exposure as Waikiki does...



> snowmobiled/ATVed/hunted in Wisconsin/Michigan/or Minnesota forests


I can do that in Northern Ontario, Quebec, Nunavut... etc. A forest is a forest is a forest is a forest ... 



> or just enjoyed the openness and vastness of the rolling plains and fields of the Great Plains??


I can do that in Manitoba, Saskatchewan or Alberta... 



> Thats not everything you can do here...it didnt even involve cities. If you did all that and more and were still displeased.....then I think you should get on the next f'ing space flight to Mars because nothing in this world will make you happy.


Sorry... you have yet to prove to me what makes those places you mentioned are so much more worthy of my attention than the ones I suggested (and which get less airtime on primetime television than the places you told me). 

Until then the U.S. is overrated imo no matter how much you love, hate or just don't plain care about my opinion...


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

premutos said:


> the United states is BY FAR the most OVERRATED country on this planet.
> 
> you can also add France and Italy.


A day in the Brig for you.

Please don't resurrect threads like this.


----------

